# Recreate ceiling texture



## rab474 (5 mo ago)

Looking for what the texture in the pic is called or how to recreate as I’m repairing a section of my kitchen ceiling. Thx


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Haha I've never seen that before


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

me either. looks like mud on painted styrofoam board in picture.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Coated with mud with lots of air holes. Maybe put a bunch of dish soap in the mud. Then put a skip pattern with a slight knockdown over it.


----------



## rab474 (5 mo ago)

My home was built in 1988 in FL, all the houses in my POD have the same texture. Have tried to recreate it on scrap pieces of sheet rock, zero success as yet. Thx for input.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't


rab474 said:


> My home was built in 1988 in FL, all the houses in my POD have the same texture. Have tried to recreate it on scrap pieces of sheet rock, zero success as yet. Thx for input.


 I can't really tell from the photo if those are indents in the background, or bits of aggregate sticking out.


----------



## rab474 (5 mo ago)

Was told the method was skip trowel with 20 grit sand mixture in the mud.


----------

